# how to convince parents??



## White_Lotus (Aug 16, 2009)

i REALLY want a 2nd tegu...i have the money..i have the job...i have the space but the parents won't let me have a 2nd one...i would like to house them together but as more time passes my present tegu gets larger and larger...this'll make the gap of the 2 tegus size even higher than it is now =( and i don't want to have 2 tegus living together who are 2 way different sizes...if i wait i wont have the space for both cages(baby and juvie) and i wont get to have a new one, but if i get it now i have the room for 2 tegu cages until they can live together in my big one..my question is how the heck do i convince the parents to let me have the 2nd tegu...i mean i take of all my herps, i feed them, pay for their housing, all their food, i clean them on the daily, i soak them when nobody is home so no one HAS to see them, i've only had 1 escape and it nevr left the reptile room, they've nevr had one incident with any of my animals biting them or their friends, no poop on the floor or in the bathroom...its pretty much like if i didnt ask for permission they would nevr know i had herps...i understand that this is an addictive hobby/lifestyle but if i have the space, i have the food, i have A JOB, abd the time to take care of them why would a parent say no..they tried to play the energy bill card and i told them it won't work because 1 they wil be living in the same cage so you light bill wont increase and 2 i offered to pay of the electricity i use and you both said "No that's ok we'll pay for that. You just pay for everything else."


SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE!!!! :bawl :hifit :bawl

The tegu i have now is 30inches long, im predictting by next year she'll be over 40 inches, and if i buy a baby next year i wont have the space for a tank for the baby and the adult =( which means NO 2nd tegu for quite some time


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 16, 2009)

You need to know WHY they don't want another tegu in the house. Once you know the answer, you may be able to persuade them into getting another.

Perhaps they are afraid they will multiply and lizards will be running around everywhere! :yik 

Best of luck!


...Jefroka


----------



## White_Lotus (Aug 16, 2009)

lol i promisded them i don't want to breed ANYTHING no crickets, roaches, mealworms, superworms, and definitely NO LIZARDS, i woul dbe purchasing another female...which i had communicated to them alrdy...i just don't understand what the big deal is...if they don't hear it, see it, or smell it...whats the difference?


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 16, 2009)

Still, you need to know WHY they don't want another. Have you asked them point blank? 

Ask kindly, nicely, something like, "Hey Mom and Dad, I would really like to get another tegu, kinda have my heart set on it, but need your permission to do so. You've said no before and I respect your decision but was just wondering why you don't want me to have another?"

The best thing that could happen after that question is a discussion. If so they will have questions, have all the right answers as to why its ok, ie: you're not going to breed them, same cage, you promise to keep things clean, etc...

If they say no without discussion, you have to let it rest, at least for a while.

Sorry, but its their house, they make the rules. When you move out, you can have it your way.

Best of luck!


...Jefroka


----------



## White_Lotus (Aug 16, 2009)

its just kind of redculous to me...my entire life i heard "Once you pay bills you can have a say on how things are ran.!" no i pay a bill or 2 and i stil have no say...


----------



## White_Lotus (Aug 16, 2009)

and yes i have asked them point blank they just said its to much for me to take care of...i pointed out that evn though i'm nevr home i take care of all my lizards, plus house hold chores(extra to my own), plus a girlfriend, plus i was successful in my job hunting, and i graduated, so to say would be irresponsible is a complete and total insult and to say that "it's to much for me to handle" is also an insult which i take highly...although they did apologize i made only a small amount of headway...


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey, good luck with this one. How old are you if you don't mind me asking?


...Jefroka


----------



## rrcoolj (Aug 16, 2009)

Dude I feel ya... My parents give me no reason for not keeping some animals. I have been trying to get a ball python for years... no luck! They don't always tell you why either, im younger so I always get "BECAUSE I SAID SO!". When it comes down to it hough, it is till thier place so maybe they just don't want two 4ft lizards living with them.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 16, 2009)

my gf didnt want me to get a red but after begging she finnaly said do whatever u want lol ... i know its different just saying maybe if u stop asking for a week or so then bring it up again in a nice way and tell them all the positives of having another ... tell them it will be good company for your other tegu and will make her more friendly


----------



## latshki (Aug 19, 2009)

Im glad my parents arn't that way 
my parents are supportive of this and when I had some gecko eggs we would all take it upon ourselves to check on the incubator every day 
my mom even baby talks my PTS and chameleon 
but she does have a snake phobia which sucks since I love em


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 19, 2009)

Maybe you can work out something with them, like an arrangement.


----------

